# (IR) Atlas of the 3rd Industrial Revolution



## Mr. Draco (May 11, 2002)

Ok, this thread is for the purpose of the creation of an Atlas of the IR.

What I'd like everybody to do is post everything they know about their country.  This means government, prominent people, military organization, goals, laws, etc...

Also, include all of your secret projects.

Basically anything you can remember.

To keep this manageable, begin your posts in this fashion please:

(Screen Name for the IR) - (Country Name) - (Post Number) - (Post Contents)

So, if I was making my third post about the philosophy of the Union of Worlds, I would put:

"Mr. Draco - Union of Worlds - 3 - Goals of the Union"

I'd really appreciate everybody's assistance in this.

Also, once we've finished everybody that was active up until the end in the third IR, we can start going back through the IRs, and posting the information for each and every player, who is no longer active.

As things are posted, I will compile them in a single file, and when complete, post it on the internet for all to access.

Thanks in advance.

-Mr. Draco


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 11, 2002)

*THE 1ST IR*

Lord Balor 

BloodJester

Bran Blackbyrd 

The Burned Man

Buzzard

DarwinofMind

Dr. Skull

Edena_of_Neith - from Plymouth, Michigan, United States 

Elfric

Enkhidu

Estlor

Forrester 

Gez

Gruffmug

Icarus

Lannon 

Mr. Draco - from Torrance, California, United States. Power: Psionic League. PC: Draco of the League. 

Naya

Paperboy

Phasmus 

Reprisal 

Riot Gear 

Victim

Zouron 

*THE 2ND IR* 

Lord Balor 

DarwinofMind

Edena_of_Neith 

Forrester 

Phasmus 

Reprisal 

Lord Talos (Lord Melkor in the 3rd IR) 

Zouron 

*THE 3RD IR*

Alyx 

Anabstercorian 

Black Omega 

Bonedagger 

Creamsteak 

Edena_of_Neith 

Festy Dog 

Forrester 

Frigid Spleen 

The Forsaken One 

Gnomeworks 

John Brown 

Kaboom 

Kalanyr - from Warwick, Queensland, Australia. Power: Twilight Coalition ( Free Beings of Ishtarland/Elves of Dneiper/Good Unseelie & Allies, The Coalition of Light and Shadows and Allies). PC: Kalanyr the Redeemer of the Seldarine/Drow/Yuan-ti/Ishtarland/Dragon Pantheons

Kesh 

Lynux 

Maudlin 

Lord Melkor 

Mr. Draco - from Torrance, California, United States. Power: Union of Worlds (Union of Oerth, Humanoid Alliance, & allies). PC: Kas the Godslayer of the Union Pantheon. 

'o Skoteinos 

Reprisal 

Serpenteye 

Sollir Furryfoot 

Spoof (also known as Alzem) 

Tokiwong 

Turrosh Mak 

Valkys 

Venus 

William Ronald - from Chicago, Illinois, United States. Power: Kevellond League, Oerth. PC: Archcleric Hazen of Veluna. 

Zelda 

Zouron


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 11, 2002)

*The IR Hall of Honor (under construction)*

THE 1ST IR

  Lord Balor
  Bran (can't remember last name)
  Edena_of_Neith - from Plymouth, Michigan, United States.  Moderator.
  Forrester
  Lannon
  Phasmus
  Reprisal
  Zouron

  THE 2ND IR

  Lord Balor
  Edena_of_Neith
  Forrester
  Phasmus
  Reprisal
  Lord Talos (Lord Melkor in the 3rd IR)
  Zouron

  THE 3RD IR

Alyx
Anabstercorian
Black Omega
Bonedagger
Creamsteak
Dagger
Darkness (also known as The Shadow of My Former Self)
Mr. Draco
Edena_of_Neith
Festy Dog 
Forrester
Frigid Spleen
The Forsaken One
Gnomeworks
John Brown
Kaboom 
Kalanyr
Lynux
Maudlin
Lord Melkor
'o Skoteinos
Reprisal
Serpenteye
Sollir Furryfoot
Spoof (also known as Alzem)
Tokiwong 
Turrosh Mak
Uvenelei
Valkys
Venus
William Ronald - from Chicago, Illinois, United States.  Power:  Kevellond League, Oerth.  PC:  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna.                               
Zelda
Zouron

  Please give Mr. Draco some help, folks.
  Let's complete this list.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 12, 2002)

*OOC:  About Us*

In the darkest hour of the IR, Kaboom created a thread called Who Are You IRL?

  I have copied this thread and pasted it here.

  I thought it appropriate, and that it would help Mr. Draco with his effort.

  - - -

  Understand something, my friends.

  I did not end the IR, and say:  Whew, what a relief that's over!
  I am, instead, depressed.
  I am suffering from IR letdown.

  I had to close the book.
  I did not feel it was a good idea to continue the IR under the Doctrine of Endless Struggle, which TSR created.
  I felt that the IR would rot, if I did that.
  Rot, decay, losing player after player, until only a few remained, playing in a game gone utterly stagnant.

  There had to be an Ending.
  In my opinion, at least, all well written books have an Ending.
  So, I brought the IR to an Ending.
  It hurt to do so, but I did it because it had to be that way.

  I hope it was an Ending that left most of you - apparently so, based on your responses - feeling satisfied that the story was properly concluded, and no artificial contrivances were involved (you all almost did die, by the way - I wasn't joking about that when I posted my message to Melkor.)
  I wanted an Ending that was climatic, heroic, and grand, something that would be remembered.
  I couldn't do it myself - you made that ending possible with your dramatic roleplaying on the last day, yesterday.

  The unfortunate thing is that, the better the book, the greater the pain after you read the last page.
  At least, that is my experience.
  The horrible thing is, if there is no pain after closing the book, the book was probably a failure - at least for me it was.

  So I guess the IR was a success for me, for I feel lousy, and I regret badly having to end it, and close the book.

Melkor, I am sorry your side did not have a better ending.  
  Please remember you almost won.  You came within an inch of killing them all.
  Even I did not know what the final outcome would be, until this morning.

  Melkor, you put a really heroic effort into your playing, your roleplaying, and into the spirit of everything you did.

  I salute you, Melkor.  Cheers!

  - - -

  Here then, is the thread I copied, which was created by Kaboom, and which you can still find on page five of the In Character Forum:





      EN World - d20 News & Reviews > D&D/d20 System Forums > Bits N Pieces > In Character > (IR)Who are you IRL?




                                                                                              Last Thread   Next Thread  

   Author
                                  Thread









   kaboom
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: 
   Posts: 333
                                  (IR)Who are you IRL? 

                                  During the long and recently aborted IR, I have been wondering what you are all like
                                  IRL. I will start. 

                                  I am an 11-year-old home-schooled boy who goes by the name of Ben Levin. I have a
                                  7-year-old sister who can sometimes be great and sometimes be a horrid brat. My
                                  family has no pets, we had a dog but he had a bad case of separation anxiety and we
                                  had to take him back to the pound. We live in a big house out in nature with hiking
                                  out the bake door. 

                                  Who are you?

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 05:04 PM








   dagger
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: austin, tx
   Posts: 299
                                  Not much info on me, I have a wife and no pets. 

                                  Here is link to a pic of me.......... 


                                  James Lima 

                                  Oh my name is James Lima.


                                  __________________
                                  "In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they
                                  didn’t commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the
                                  Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as
                                  soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and you can find
                                  them, maybe you can hire, the A-Team." 

                                  Yes, I have been around all variations of these boards since June 2000......and yet I am
                                  not a bit wiser.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 06:06 PM








   kaboom
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: 
   Posts: 333
                                  Dagger, you look like a gamer.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 06:13 PM








   dagger
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: austin, tx
   Posts: 299
                                  I hope thats good and I'm not a freak of nature. 


                                  __________________
                                  "In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they
                                  didn’t commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the
                                  Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as
                                  soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and you can find
                                  them, maybe you can hire, the A-Team." 

                                  Yes, I have been around all variations of these boards since June 2000......and yet I am
                                  not a bit wiser.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 06:27 PM








   Anabstercorian
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: Godspires
   Posts: 523
                                  I'm a public school 16 year old from San Antonio Texas, and I like my gaming.

                                  Anabstercorian has attached this image:



                                  __________________
                                  "No! Bad Illithid! No genocide! Bad! Bad! Put down the nuclear fire or no cookie!"

                                                                                                       Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 06:46 PM








   Darkness
   Vile Moderator

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Vienna, Austria, Old
   World
   Posts: 1717
                                  Anabstercorian, I must say that the MM illustration of your species is much more
                                  impressive. Here, you look so... harmless.  

                                  Myself, I'm 24, Austrian, male, always the GM/DM/whatever-it's-called, and doing much
                                  less of everything (including running and planning for RPGs) than I should - except for
                                  surfing the 'net, LOL.  
                                  And I love cats. 


                                  __________________
                                  I am no longer a mere shadow of my former self. 

                                  "I was known as the chief grave robber of my state." - not by me, but easily could be. 

                                  Member of B.A.D.D. -- Bothered About Disposable Dragons

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 07:05 PM








   Mr. Draco
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Union of Worlds
   Posts: 633
                                  16 year old sophomore high-school student in Southern California. 

                                  I love reading, playing guitar, rpgs, computers, internet, chess, science, and math. Oh,
                                  and working myself to exhaustion because of AP and Honors courses and extensive club
                                  work. 


                                  __________________
                                  Mr. Draco: 
                                  Resident Chess player, 
                                  math/science geek, 
                                  sci-fi geek, 
                                  and all around nice guy. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Devout of Caissa, patron goddess of chess. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  God of Star Wars parodies, chess, and depresed things named Marvin. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Proud member of B.A.D.D. (Bothered About Disposable Dragons) 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Supreme Commander Kas of the Union Military, The Godslayer, God of the Union
                                  Pantheon

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 07:32 PM








   Sollir Furryfoot
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: 
   Posts: 1401
                                  15 year old freshman in highschool (MO, USA) 

                                  I like playing video games, RPGs, watching anime, some strategy games, chess, piano,
                                  drawing, ummm, thats it for now  If I can think of some other things i'll edit it in.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 07:53 PM








   Kalanyr
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Australia, GMT +10
   Posts: 1665
                                  17 year old high school student. (Started school a year late). I like RPGs, computers,
                                  maths, science, chess and reading.


                                  __________________
                                  YB Master Judge

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 08:36 PM








   Uvenelei
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: Madison, WI
   Posts: 166
                                  My name's Ben. I'm 18 (19 in a few weeks), and I'm going to the University of
                                  Wisconsin-Madison. No major yet, but I'm leaning towards History or Theology. I like
                                  gaming (of course), anime, ancient history, and kitties. I'm in a Dark*Matter game and
                                  an Exalted game, and I'm going to start a Champions game when the 5th edition Hero
                                  rules come out later this month. *sigh* I wish I were gaming more often... 

                                  Anab: San Antonio, eh? The whole of my father's side of my family lives there; in fact, I
                                  just got back yesterday from my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary. Small world. 
                                     You wouldn't happen to know anyone named Plunkett down there, would you?

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 09:41 PM








   Bugbear
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: The Savage Lands of
   Northern Illinois
   Posts: 34
                                  AKA Turrosh Mak... 

                                  Me? 

                                  I'm just a guy, y'know. 

                                  I'm 30 years old and work in the worlds largest outlet mall as a camera salesman. I live
                                  in the wilds of northern Illinois, am not married, and spend way too much time on the
                                  internet (probly because I'm not married  )


                                  __________________
                                  Visit the Bugbear's Lair Messageboard For RPG disscussion. 

                                  The Gnomish Industrial Revolution Archive, at the Bugbear's Lair.

                                  Last edited by Bugbear on 04-02-2002 at 10:08 PM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 10:07 PM








   creamsteak
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: High Ridge, MO
   Posts: 467
                                  Anthony Joeseph Heman 
                                  Male Human Gamer (12th); CR 6; Size M (5 ft., 6 in. tall); Age 17; 
                                  HD 12d4 -12; hp 14 
                                  Initiative: +0 (+0 Dex) 
                                  Speed: 30 ft. 
                                  AC: 10 (+0 Dex) 
                                  Attack +6 melee (+6 Dagger 1d4 + 0), or +6 ranged (+6 Paintball Gun 1d3 subduel) 
                                  Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +9 
                                  Allignment: Neutral 
                                  Str 10, Dex 11, Con 9, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 11. 
                                  Languages Spoken: English, bad French. 
                                  Skills, Feats, and Special Abilities: Diplomacy +5, Games +15, Paintballing +5,
                                  Knowledge: 3rd Edition +10, Knowledge: Anime +5, Knowledge: Games +15, Profession:
                                  Nerd +15; Skill Focus: Games, Skill Focus: Knowledge Anime, Weapon Focus:
                                  Autococker, Skill Focus: Knowledge: Games, Skill Focus: Profession: Nerd, Skill Focus:
                                  Typing. 

                                  Summary of Gear and Abilities 
                                  Dagger (Or other conveniently available Sharp Thing) 
                                  Autococker (Ancestral Weapon) 
                                  Stats at 18 Point Buy 
                                  5+1 Feats (Normal/Human) 
                                  16+4 Skills (Normal/Human)


                                  __________________

                                  Food, Sleep, and Video Games--- MY THREE KEYS TO HAPPINESS

                                  Last edited by creamsteak on 04-03-2002 at 12:08 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-02-2002 11:56 PM








   William Ronald
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Summit, IL, USA
   Posts: 828
                                  I am William Ronald, a 37 year-old male living in suburban Chicago. I have worked as a
                                  reporter, a developer analyst, and plan to go into education. 

                                  My interests include creative writing, fantasy, science fiction, computers, RPGs, history,
                                  literature, mythology, and news. I am a bit of a news junkie. 

                                  I am single, but still hoping to find the true love of my life. Hopefully, she is out there
                                  somewhere ... on this planet.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 12:01 AM








   Zelda Themelin
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Finland
   Posts: 362
                                  I am called Niina IRL, and I am a 30-year old female living in country of Finland. 

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~zelda/Cat/Niina_2.JPG[/URL] 


                                  I love my cats, and they also were major reason for my lack of involment in gnome IR. I
                                  have 8 cats currently, two of them are kittens. 

                                  My 'hobbies' include rpg, reading, computers, video/computer games, spending
                                  way-too-much time in Internet, movies, writing, and variable amount of sport/martial
                                  arts hobbies I regularily start and quit. 

                                  (fixed)

                                  Last edited by Zelda Themelin on 04-03-2002 at 05:44 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 03:03 AM








   zouron
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Hvidovre
   Posts: 177
                                  I am a gamer, geek, and a gamer freak hehe. 

                                  I am 22 years old, a university student at the copenhagen university, I live in a small
                                  room that looks like I spend too much time on the net, and yes I do. 

                                  Obviously I live near copenhagen in denmark, I have an older sister, my parents have a
                                  dog, I pretend to myself I ahve a girlfriend hehe (j/k) and otherwise I am pretty screwed
                                  up but normal. 

                                  gaming experience is 16 years, both as a DM and as a player. 


                                  My character sheet can be found at: 
http://www.bynw.com/zouron/zouron.txt 

                                  ohh was born in denmark grew up in greenland and games on the net hehe.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 04:20 AM








   Alyx
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
   Posts: 108
                                  The name is Alex Ef-you-Kay-amati. (Gotta get past the censors...) 

                                  I live in Jakarta, Indonesia, but took my first breath in Edson, Canada. My current
                                  'hometown' would be Fairview, also of Canada; five years of my life were spent in that
                                  small refuge, the longest my feet have stayed planted anywhere in the world. At various
                                  times you could have found me in several communities in Canada, living in Turkey,
                                  dwelling in Malaysia, and hopping about Indonesia. The places I've been to on a more
                                  temporary basis are legion, as you all know from this IR alone (my Myanmar trip, and
                                  several other brief absences from the boards). 

                                  I am a traveller, and content to wander for the momment. 

                                  I'm currently attached, and have been for the last two years. 

                                  My love of books and computers is evident to all who know me, and I have that uniting
                                  interest in D&D and fantasy that many of us share.

                                  Last edited by Alyx on 04-03-2002 at 08:52 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 04:59 AM








   The Forsaken One
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Netherlands
   Posts: 471
                                  I'm Kris Hulsen, a 18 year old male who lives in The Netherlands and who if all goes well
                                  is going to be in university next year. 

                                  I got a little brother of 15 who's gonna turn 16 in May and 2 loving parents who are still
                                  happily maried (seems like a miracle these days). 

                                  I spent the last 2 years as a professional gamer of the game Starcraft while coping with
                                  school (which went well, don't ask me how) and playing to much other computer games
                                  and since about a year D&D 3rd ed. 

                                  I would love to have a loving and caring GF but all girls do is get to close to me and we
                                  get to well friends and they don't want to risk that **sigh** It's happening to me as I'm
                                  typing this so I'm kicking myself in the head and I feel like crying and I really don't
                                  know what the heck I should do about it  
                                  Traumatised by women at 18, I suck  

                                  So back to some bloody computer game and kick some newby ass there, try and make
                                  myself feel good  

                                  Silently hoping this IR will be back on track soon... man I miss it.. big time.

                                    Attachment: kriske.bmp
                                  This has been downloaded 11 time(s).


                                  __________________
                                  Some are born to live, others born to die. I belong to the last, born to burn born to cry.
                                  For I shall remain alone.... forsaken!

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 06:56 AM








   LordMelkor{Talos}
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: Shadow Empire|Poland
   Posts: 596
                                  I am Michael Kulig, 17 years old, living in Poland. I love RPG, mythology, history, books(
                                  especially fantasy and historical ones), Internet, Anime. My alignment would be CN with
                                  evil tendencies.


                                  __________________
                                  And out of it the world was made. For Darkness alone is worshipful, and the Lord thereof
                                  (Melkor) may yet make other worlds to be gifts to those that serve him, so that the
                                  increase of their power shall find no end" 

                                  Sauron to Ar-Pharazon, Silmarillion.

                                  Last edited by LordMelkor{Talos} on 04-03-2002 at 07:14 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 07:13 AM








   Mr. Draco
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Union of Worlds
   Posts: 633
                                  Melkor: out of curiosity, where in Poland do you live? I have family in Krakow and
                                  Gdansk (i know i mispelled that, sorry, it's 4am for me in SoCal right now).


                                  __________________
                                  Mr. Draco: 
                                  Resident Chess player, 
                                  math/science geek, 
                                  sci-fi geek, 
                                  and all around nice guy. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Devout of Caissa, patron goddess of chess. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  God of Star Wars parodies, chess, and depresed things named Marvin. 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Proud member of B.A.D.D. (Bothered About Disposable Dragons) 
                                  ---------- 
                                  Supreme Commander Kas of the Union Military, The Godslayer, God of the Union
                                  Pantheon

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 07:16 AM








   LordMelkor{Talos}
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: Shadow Empire|Poland
   Posts: 596
                                  I live in Lodz( it isn`t a proper name, I cannot spell it with english letters only), second
                                  biggest city in Poland.


                                  __________________
                                  And out of it the world was made. For Darkness alone is worshipful, and the Lord thereof
                                  (Melkor) may yet make other worlds to be gifts to those that serve him, so that the
                                  increase of their power shall find no end" 

                                  Sauron to Ar-Pharazon, Silmarillion.

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 07:21 AM








   zouron
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Hvidovre
   Posts: 177
                                  Don't worry forsaken Kris, if you are traumatised now, just think oif how you will be at my
                                  age! (as said I only pretend to ahve gfs never actually had one, suffering from the "I
                                  like you as a brother" phrase.)

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 08:12 AM








   The Forsaken One
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Netherlands
   Posts: 471
                                  Hmm know what u mean... sucks like an elephant.... Well there's always the hope that
                                  someday the heart will really break in such tiny piesces that theres none left so we can
                                  game like mad whithout remorse.


                                  __________________
                                  Some are born to live, others born to die. I belong to the last, born to burn born to cry.
                                  For I shall remain alone.... forsaken!

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 08:28 AM








   Spoof
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: 
   Posts: 245
                                  Well the name is Bryan Kelly 
                                  AS most of you know my wife and I are going to have our first kid next month, a boy to
                                  be named, Sean Thomas Kelly. 

                                  I an 26 and am a construction worker doing estimating/Project Management. 
                                  I live in just outside of Charlotte, NC – USA, like y’all could not tell by my hick accent .
                                  Alignment would have to be CG – nice guy but mess with me or mine and I’ll kick your
                                  ass  


                                  Also where did everyone get their character name? I got mine from an old homebrew
                                  character I played. He was a weaponsmaster that was able to get a magical sword that
                                  had the souls of 5 vampire lords in it. Over time he slowly turned into a Vampire Lord
                                  who had the abalities of all the other vampires in the Sword, and could manifest them at
                                  will, slong with summoning them at will. A really cool character, but nothing like the one
                                  played here.


                                  __________________
                                  Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert 

                                  Samantha, Head chair of Hope Isle governing body. (Nothing but a pile of goo) 
                                  IR Campaign 
                                                        Randy Morrison CofC game

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 08:38 AM








   Kalanyr
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Australia, GMT +10
   Posts: 1665
                                  Kalanyr- name of a drow half-celestial I played once. Made it to 21st level (25 effective)
                                  before we finished the campaign. It was cool. So Festy probably saw my betrayal of evil
                                  coming since all my characters are Chaotic Good and Kalanyr was very righteous about it.


                                  I'm Chaotic Good I'd say but due to a strong desire not to be arrested I come off
                                  Neutral Good most of the time.


                                  __________________
                                  YB Master Judge

                                  Last edited by Kalanyr on 04-03-2002 at 10:18 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 09:04 AM








   The Forsaken One
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Netherlands
   Posts: 471
                                  Vaeregoth I made up because it just sounds nice to me  (Pronounced in dutch) 

                                  And Forsaken just cause I am to many times in my life 


                                  __________________
                                  Some are born to live, others born to die. I belong to the last, born to burn born to cry.
                                  For I shall remain alone.... forsaken!

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 09:20 AM








   Anabstercorian
   Member

   Registered: Feb 2002
   Location: Godspires
   Posts: 523
                                  I got my name off the back of a cereal box! 

                                  No, seriously. I actually got it out of the "Names of the Underdark" article in Dragon
                                  magazine. Technically it should be ALabstercorian, where Al means dead, Abster means
                                  memory, and Corian means Master or Liason. Alabstercorian, Liason of Dead Memory.
                                  But Anabstercorian sounds better.


                                  __________________
                                  "No! Bad Illithid! No genocide! Bad! Bad! Put down the nuclear fire or no cookie!"

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 09:44 AM








   'o Skoteinos
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Best, Noord Brabant,
   The Netherlands
   Posts: 173
                                  I'm 17 (9 days and I'm 18), male and I live in the Netherlands (unlike the forsaken one
                                  I *do* live in a city ). Real name is Rom van Arendonk, I'm a computer freak (and
                                  coincidentally, my sign in Dutch is Ram...sometimes you wonder whether everything is
                                  already determined ) I have a younger sister (15), who is quite annoying (though
                                  Forsaken one may disagree  ) and an older sister (30). 

                                  Hobbies include Surfing, chatting, (C)RPG's, other computer games, playing tennis. 

                                  My character name is the same as my user name: Ho_Skoteinos. It mean The Dark One
                                  (it's ancient greek). Also, it was the nickname of a philosopher with a rather pessimistic
                                  view on life, just like me: Herakleitos. 

                                  Alignment would be NE...sadly... 

                                  Picture: I'm the guy with glasses in blue.

                                  'o Skoteinos has attached this image:



                                  __________________
                                  'o Skoteinos. 

                                  "There misery waits to crush them with the load of heaviest ills, in vengeance for their
                                  proud and impious daring" - Aeschylus, Persae

                                  Last edited by 'o Skoteinos on 04-03-2002 at 10:32 AM

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 10:28 AM








   GnomeWorks
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: DePere, WI, USA
   Posts: 634
                                  I'm 14, to be 15 in mid-May. I live just a few miles south of Green Bay, Wisconsin, in a
                                  little city called DePere. 

                                  I've gamed since I was 5 or so, focusing on DnD and Final Fantasy. I'm also interested
                                  in writing, genetics, programming, and psychology. 

                                  Recently, I also got into StarCraft. I'm known on BattleNet as "Phantom Fox", although I
                                  don't go on too often. 

                                  My char's name - Kessel GnomeWorks - is derived from my screenname (name of a
                                  gaming company I was going to start up), and the first name just came out of the blue. 

                                  As for the NPCs - most of them I made up. I've got an interest in Japanese, so one of
                                  the names was Japanese in nature. A few of their names are taken from writers (Poe),
                                  and a few are friends/relatives of mine.


                                  __________________

                                  Writer for Silicon Phoenix Gaming 
                                  ----- 
                                  The Psionicle DM 
                                  Click here for Part V of the Psionicle 
                                  Follow the Story - III, IV 
                                  Click here for an OOC discussion on The Psionicle 
                                  Click here to view the characters involved in The Psionicle 
                                  ----- 
                                  Of Sound Mind Player 
                                  Seraphina Tealeaf, Female Halfling Rogue1/Illusionist1 
                                  Cat Familiar, "Lucie" and Riding Dog, "Rufus" 
                                  ----- 
                                  Academy of Drell Player 
                                  Charlotte Kalaharven, Female Human Aristocrat1/Psion3 (Shaper) 
                                  Psicrystal, "Doyle" 
                                  Follow the story - I, T1, II, III 
                                  ----- 
                                  3rd IR Participant 
                                  Kessel GnomeWorks, Lortmils Technomancy 

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 11:05 AM








   'o Skoteinos
   Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Best, Noord Brabant,
   The Netherlands
   Posts: 173
                                  Gnomeworks: Yesterday I saw a transport truck from the company: "van Kessel" 


                                  __________________
                                  'o Skoteinos. 

                                  "There misery waits to crush them with the load of heaviest ills, in vengeance for their
                                  proud and impious daring" - Aeschylus, Persae

                                                                                Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-03-2002 12:28 PM








   All times are GMT -5 hours. The time now is 07:55 PM.







                                                                                              Last Thread   Next Thread  



                              Show Printable Version |  Email this Page |  Subscribe to this Thread 



                                                                                        Rate This Thread:




  Forum Rules:
   You may post new threads
   You may post replies
   You may post attachments
   You may edit your posts 
                           HTML code is OFF
                           vB code is ON
                           Smilies are ON
                            code is ON 






                                               < Contact Us - EN World > 

                                             Powered by: vBulletin Version 2.2.1
                                      Copyright ©2000, 2001, Jelsoft Enterprises Limited.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 12, 2002)

Thanks a million edena, I'm reading through the first IR right now, looking for more names that I've missed.


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 12, 2002)

No worries, Edena.  It's like - It's like Dragonball.  The thing can only go on so long.  Great job, and great ending!

As for Melkor - He has created the single greatest monument to Nothing that has ever existed.  Or not existed.  Or something.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 12, 2002)

*Who am I?*

I am just Terry, and will leave it at that.

  I began gaming in 1977.

  All of the characters I created for D&D died on their first mission for the first 2 years I played the game.
  I guess that had a permanent influence on the rest of my gaming career.

  My first characters to survive their first adventure were Clara the fighter and her sidekick, Edena the cleric.
  That was in 1979.

  Clara is long dead.
  Edena is, in 2nd edition terms, a cleric 121 / mage 40, and he is now 440 years old, his youthful appearance and body sustained by powerful magic.

  Characters I have created of note for AD&D include:

  Valiante the Valorous, human fighter (based on Dirk the Daring from the video game Dragonslair)
  Cort the Diplomat, elven male
  Anora, Defender of the Veil, human paladin
  Osilovar, the humorous paladin, human male
  Aerviue, the grugach elven girl
  Trillirra, the Haldendreevan elven girl who eats leaves (and freshly killed foes if they aren't elven)
  Leavvin, the quiet elf
  Gnarrus, the dark dwarf
  (name unremembered) a neutral halfling who joined the Horseclanners (from the books)
  (named unremembered) the evil character who was killed by his own party after he torched the town where we were getting supplies
  A certain special girl who became a Nymph

  Other games which I have played:

  Star Fleet Battles (I actually memorized all 300 pages of the Commander's Edition.  At least, I think I did.)

  Battletech (I figured out that if you put two engines in a mech, you got twice the heat sinks with far less weight ...)

  Rolemaster (I actually ran a rolemaster game.  After 3 hours of - literally - continuous flipping through the book, and looking at chart after chart, I was worn out.  Of course, even making a character in Rolemaster is an Epic Feat, all by itself.)

  Dawn Patrol
  Car Wars (briefly)
  OGRE (briefly)

  Axis and Allies (still a favorite, especially the version that uses Krynn as the board)

  Risk

  Diplomacy

  Chess (but only casually - which means I play chess only to have fun.)

  Yuchre

  Bridge (but only casually, which means I'm a lousy player, and I rarely play, because there are so few players out there who play bridge just for fun, as it were)

  Hide and Go Seek (with my nieces!)

  Pillow Fights (with my nieces!)

  Tabletop Hockey (with my nieces.  They are very competitive.)

  I love softball.  
  It would be nice if I could have hit just one home run (for that matter, it would be nice if I had scored more than a base hit.)

  I like basketball, but full court basketball is too much for me.

  Touch football (I even learned to catch the stupid ball, too.)

  Paddleball and tennis.

  Kickball (think of softball, but on a tiny field, with a small beachball rolled at you instead of thrown.)

  Skiing (but it is too expensive)

  Sledding (they need tow ropes for that, but nobody has ever figured that minor point out.)

  Roller skating (I tried rollerblading, once, and wore a crash helmet.  A good thing, since I did a flip and landed straight backward on my head at 15 mph, on solid concrete, at the Silverdome.  Had a concussion right through the crash helmet.  No more rollerblading for me.)

  - - -

  I also read.
  Did I mention that?

  I have a historical library of TSR products.
  I can tell you the names of the As, Bs, Cs, Ds, Gs, Hs, Is, Js (yes, there is one), Ls, Ms, Ns, Os, Qs, Rs, Ss, Ts, Us, and Xs.  
  Not to mention the OPs, the CNs, and other such things.

  Tolkien is a favorite author of mine.
  Stephen Donaldson is a favorite (you know, the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Anti-Hero?)
  Terry Brooks (Maybe he copied Tolkien, but I like him anyways. So sue me.)
  Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman (the works of Dragonlance.)
  Elaine Cunningham.
  Ed Greenwood.
  Jo Clayton.
  Andre Norton.
  Edgar Rice Burroughs (talk about fighters with an attitude ...)
  Ursula Le Guin
  And others.


  I like to write books in the air.
  I think you all know that already.

  This seems to work great when I DM.
  When I play, it tends makes all the other players unhappy.  
  Very unfortunate indeed, that (chuckles sadly)

  Now, you might ask what I do for a living.
  All the girls ask that.
  It's the first question they ask, 9 out of 10 times.

  The answer is:  I make money.  

  I also care for my elderly parents.
  I care for and love my dog, Tazebo.
  I am something of a caretaker, period.

  If you saw me, this is what you would see (remember that long ago post in RPG General:  What do you think the others look like?)

  You see a human male, fair skinned, with so few facial wrinkles he looks younger than he is.
  He has long black hair that is wavy and unruly.
  He is wearing a t-shirt and pants (they call this the Grunge Look in America.  Don't ask me why.  When I think of Grunge, I think of malaria infested swamps or garbage dumps.)
  He is wearing beach shoes, finding it much more conveinent to put them on and kick them off than tennis shoes.

  He is not comfortable at any temperature below 80 degrees Fahrenheit (27 degrees Celsius.)
  Thus, he freezes his rear end off most of the time, for most of the time, in Michigan, it is colder than 80 degrees.

  He prefers to sleep in temperatures of 85 to 90 degrees.

  He likes decaffeinated coffee (horrors!)
  He does not smoke (nor do any of his brothers, having seen what it did to his parents)
  He does not inhibit alcohol, for he considers that suicidal.

  He eats as much red meat as he possibly can, white meat next, fruits next, and 7-Up is his favorite drink.

  When he sees women who are drunk, his reaction is one of pity (and sometimes horror), and he never takes advantage of them.

  That's me.

  Terry, the moderator of the first three IRs


----------



## Kalanyr (May 12, 2002)

*Kalanyr - Twilight Coalition - 1 - Geographical and Reality Traits of the Coalition*

Preliminary Only, Subject to Alteration and Extension

Domain Traits
.Normal Gravity
.Timeless: Inhabitants do not Age, Hunger or Thirst
.Divinely Morphic
.Finite Size
.Minor Positive Dominant Trait
.Stongly Chaos Aligned (Exceptions found in certain areas where this trait is non-existant), Strongly Good Aligned
.Enhanced Magic: Arcane/Druid/Ranger spells and spell-like abilities  are Maximised/Empowered/Exteneded. 
.Special: No Mind/Emotion/Alignment affecting effects will work on a being not takeing hostile actions.
.Impeded Magic: Evil Spells (ie spells with the Evil Descriptor and/or spells cast by evil beings) are impeded. To cast such a spell the caster must make a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 + the Spells Level).
.Technological Traits: No technology more advanced than found in the Core Rule Books functions, magic is used instead. Exception: The Dwarven Areas and the Robots are Unaffected by this trait and are allowed whatever technology they can develope (exception to the exception: Nukes/Antimatter still don't work).This Technology is incapable of damageing the envronment.
.Magical Traits: 12th Level Magic. Used as a replacement to technology.

Geography

A huge flying landmass, covered in trees with grand ranges of mountains covered in trees, in one of these mountains a Glimmering Silver Spaceship can be seen where robots move back and forth building something, in another the entrance to a Labyrinth ("Enter and find your reward. A subsidiary of Keraptis Industries"), in others dwarves have great mountain citadels, filled with incredible technological gizmos, their is strong association between the dwarves and the Robots. There are occasional cities dotting the landscape, a city much like Rauxes of old and grand elven cities, beautiful and blending with the terrain arround. Below the drow and Unseelie have tunnels expanding downwards a few miles, with their own cities. The Yuan-ti make their home in a part of the forest that is more like a jungle.  Seelie flitter throughout the landscape and dragons and giants are unusually common. Many of the seemingly normal members of these races are Lyseeri a race of powerful shapechangers who can take on the forms of most of the creatures of the Coalition.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 12, 2002)

By the way, the elves came from Dneiper.

  Dneiper is the proper name of the world.

  It is the seventh star system in the Demiplane of Hope, the Dneiper System.

  The others are:

  Athas
  Chorazin
  Krynn
  Mystara
  Oerth
  Toril


----------



## Kalanyr (May 12, 2002)

*Argh* I've been spelling it wrong the whole time. Would you mind fixing that up please, Draco ?


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 12, 2002)

No problem Kalanyr.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *By the way, the elves came from Dneiper.
> 
> Dneiper is the proper name of the world.
> 
> ...




To be correct Chorazin is simply a massive flying city that was first coinstructed on the Plane of Fire... and spent the majority of the game there... the actuyal worl that Iuz created was Taraakus in honor of the Taraakians... Chorazin is the capital flying city of that world... which is cabable of Spelljamming and many other prodigius feats... Taraakus actually exists inside of its own plane connected to the Demiplane of Hope...


----------



## Kalanyr (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, Mr Draco.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 13, 2002)

no problem


----------



## Kalanyr (May 13, 2002)

*Kalanyr - Twilight Coalition - 2 - People of Note (People of Ishtarland)*

People of Note (Prelimenary Only) (Descriptions of Role coming to)
(More people coming too)

Eclavdra (drow, fighter 20/cleric 30/Divine Contemplative 10  chaotic good) 
Iggwilv (Female Human Sorceror 30/Wizard 30/Cleric 30 chaotic good) 
Keraptis ( human, Wizard 35/Archmage 5/Loremaster 10/Planeshifter 10 chaotic good) 
Lyzandred the Archlich ( archlich, Wizard 75/Loremaster 10/Archmage 5, chaotic good)   
Xaene the Blessed, Archlich ( two-headed archlich, Wizard 55/Archmage 5, chaotic good)  
Zuggtmoy (female arch-celestial, chaotic good) 
Alytres ( Male Great Wyrm Deep Dragon Wizard 20/Archmage 5/Sorceror 3/Loremaster 10, Chaotic Good)
Ivid the Risen (Male Celestial Knight (Take Death Knight reverse it) Fighter 16/Cleric 20/Paladin 4/Ex-Blackguard 10)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 14, 2002)

Bumping this up.

  The memories of the past should be written down and preserved, while they are fresh in one's mind.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 15, 2002)

Secret Projects eh?

Well one of my ideas was to enslave one of Io's avatars, then changing its mind with Phibrizzo so I would have a 100k PL divine PC... (not sure if Edena would have allowed the mind-switching part)

Learn those forsaken words from Orcus (who used them without 10th, 11th, or 12th level magic to slay mortals and gods alike) so I could kill other deities and assume their portfolios as well as possibly some taraakians.

Combine Acererak, Myrkul, and Zouron the Dark to form the Dark Trio, the ultimate god of undeath  (Dang Project Oerth or whatever it was called) -was going to add Vecna here, but he was kinda obliviated 

Turn Sanctus Punitor into Hellmaster's liuetenant as well as a blackguard.  (Prolly wouldn't happen, but just a thought)

Bring everyone to Ravenloft and pit them against each other (just for fun) -note I wouldn't kill anyone unless I had to   As Kalanyr said, what fun would there be without villains?  So in my turn I was thinking what fun would there be without heroes?

Steal Forsaken One's diadem of dreams for myself (thought about this before the taraakians tried)

Use the arm and leg of Melkor, the brain fluid of Anabstercorian, and something else (?) from Vaeregoth to make them do silly things...Vaeregoth (sp?) as a 200k+ PL PC doing the chicken dance infront of the Taraakians, fusing Melkor's arm and leg onto someone else?  etc...

I know I had some more plans, but I can't think of any more right now


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 15, 2002)

*sigh* 

I just got back from the physics AP-C test.  That has to be the most brutal test I've ever taken.

Anyway, I appreciate the effort some people are showing (Kalanyr & Sollir) but there were more than 2 people in the last IR.  Could somebody else please post info about your faction?  If nearly nobody posts, then the Atlas won't be worth much.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2002)

I PROMISE I will post my information as soon as I'm done with all the crap to start this New IR. As long as I have time before I leave, I will post my information.


----------



## William Ronald (May 15, 2002)

Mr. Draco:

I will copy down more information on my faction.  (Very busy day today.)

Suffice it to say that the Kevellond League and my other territories resemble their former selves.

Using what Kalanyr did as a template, here is a current description of the Kevellond League.

Preliminary Only, Subject to Alteration and Extension 

Domain Traits 
.Normal Gravity 
.Timeless: Inhabitants do not Age, Hunger or Thirst 
.Divinely Morphic 
.Finite Size 
.Minor Positive Dominant Trait 
.Strongly Good Aligned 
.Enhanced Magic: Arcane and Divine and spell-like abilities are Maximised/Empowered/Exteneded. 
.Special: No Mind/Emotion/Alignment affecting effects will work on a being not takeing hostile actions. 
.Impeded Magic: Evil Spells (ie spells with the Evil Descriptor and/or spells cast by evil beings) are impeded. To cast such a spell the caster must make a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 + the Spells Level). 
.Technological Traits: Technology of all types functions.
.Magical Traits: 12th Level Magic.

Assuming I can speak for the UC of Toril still, conditions are similar there.  12th level magic does function there.

The conditions described above are similar for my territories, such as the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, Suhfang, and Erypt.


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 15, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I PROMISE I will post my information as soon as I'm done with all the crap to start this New IR. As long as I have time before I leave, I will post my information. *




Don't worry too much about it.  Just get it in sometime.

William, the same, post the rest when you have free time and aren't really busy.  It's not _that_ urgent.  Thanks for the first status post though!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 15, 2002)

William- Unless you have a local god you probably don't want a Divinely Morphic domain, unless you like the idea of a visiting god rearranging things to match its tastes.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (May 15, 2002)

I will post later, I am avoiding too much time over keyboard currently.

I've become more active in week or so. 

((I try to post my faction area traits or whatever tomorrow. Today is a bit of a busy day, and my MoP has been kidnapped by a friend.  ))


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 15, 2002)

and my MoP has been kidnapped by a friend

---

Shoot the infidel


----------



## zouron (May 15, 2002)

hmm I will see if I can brew something up about my faction, I must have done SOMETHING the last 3 IRs hehe.


----------



## William Ronald (May 16, 2002)

Okay, so not divinely morphic.

I have been busy, but I will post more soon.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 18, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Mr. Draco (May 19, 2002)

*Bump*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

Mr. Draco, why don't you tell us some of your extensive plans, just to be fair


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

*Bump*


----------



## Reprisal (May 27, 2002)

*The Technocratic Coalition and the United Commonwealth of Toril*

*Name* - Reprisal.
*From* -  Parksville, British Columbia, Canada.
*Power(s)*
 - The Technocratic Coalition
 - aka The Technomancy
 - aka The Technocracy
 - The United Commonwealth of Toril
*PC(s)*
 - Sir Ian Payne of the Technocratic Coalition
 - Prime Minister Erika Lesage of the United Commonwealth

*Ideology:*

The basic ideology that both Ian Payne and Erika Lesage ascribed to was that of Empirical Thought and Classical Liberalism:
 - Political power, or sovereignty, is derived not from the Divine, but from the people.
 - The belief that all people are created equal, and are accorded basic rights such as life, freedom of choice, and private property.  There are no castes as there are in traditional, or classical, conservatism; but there are classes.  A person is free to move up and down the ladder of the class structure, but there are no free rides.
 - The belief that people deserve to acquire that which they have earned by merit.  Therefore, by this system, the rich are rich because they provide some service that is extremely valuable.
 - The belief that it is the government's job to maintain Negative Liberty, also known as the Freedom from Constraint.  The Government, by this ideology, is charged with making sure that there are no obstacles blocking its people from pursuing their goals.

 - Ian Payne believed that only governments elected by its people are responsible for the occurences within its own borders.  No foreign power had the right to dictate to the Technocracy  because it was a foreign power.  Such nations had no sovereignty over him nor the Technocracy, and their violent meddling was seen as an act of war.  This justified the eradication of the elven people, at least nominally... Their loss was tragic, but avoidable.  He believed the eradication of the elves was very much their own doing and that the Technocracy was not directly responsible for their demise.

 - Erika Lesage was a more proactive governor.  Instead of keeping others from interfering in the system, she intervened in the actions of her nation directly by invoking the War Measures Act in the face of a foreign power infiltrating the Humanoid Alliance.  Instead of being a Classical Liberal, Erika was leaning more toward a Modern Liberal (a wee bit more left than CLs).

*Government Structure*

The government of the Technocracy was spotty at best... We never really got into it beyond the basic Parliamentry system...

The United Commonwealth of Toril had a more detailed political system:

At the heart of all politics was the _Commonwealth Parliament_.  The Commonwealth Parliament is the name given to the two Houses of Parliament, an Upper and a Lower.  Political parties, each espousing a different political ideology, vied for control of the Commonwealth Parliament...

The first, called the Commonwealth Senate, is the Upper House of Parliament.  The Senate was designed to act as a forum for member-states where each member was on equal foot with one-another.  Therefore, each of the many Technocratic Coalition members each had four Senators, as did the larger but fewer Humanoid Alliance territories.  They would be the last legislative house to pass a Law before it was sent to the President to be given Presidential Assent.

The second, called the Commonwealth Assembly, is the Lower House of Parliament.  The Assembly was designed to represent all the people within the UC.  Using a simple "Majority Wins" system in each voting district, or Riding, a multitude of Commonwealth Representatives are elected.  Unlike the Senate, where the multitude of Technocratic member-states are given the advantage, the Humanoid Alliance, with its *huge* population is given the advantage.  (This is important later.)

The Assembly is by far the most important of the two houses as the domestic government is determined here:

The Leader of the party with the most seats in the Commonwealth Assembly is constitutionally given the right to become Prime Minister and appoint a Cabinet.  These Cabinet Ministers are each given portfolios such as Agriculture, Magical Applications, Industry, Justice, and Education.  The Domestic Government is largely charged with running the country, or rather the Commonwealth, smoothly.

The Presidency is the last facet of the United Commonwealth, and is elected by a simple Commonwealth-wide popular vote.  The President is given control over all Foreign Policy, the Military and is given a vital veto of domestic laws.  In this respect, it is obvious why we chose Forrester to be President as there are a lot more humanoids than humans, gnomes and dwarves in the Commonwealth now that the Humanoid Alliance formed.

*Miscellaneous Information:*

An interesting note is that Ian Payne never intended for the Humanoid Alliance to join with the Technocratic Coalition so readily... He did give out the call for any nation to join their own, but did not expect the belligerent humanoids to take up the offer.  In relation to the Humanoids, and Kara-Tur (I think that's what they were called), he called for the formation of a World Forum, which never actually occured... As a result, Ian had a much larger confederacy on his hands (therefore harder to run in an orderly fashion), and no World Forum.  Once the Humanoids accepted the universal offer, Ian was flaberghasted, but accepted it and started working with his ally, Lord Forrester.

And thus, the seeds were planted... but were they seeds of unity, or discontent?

When I joined the 3rd IR, I had to come up with an explanation as to how the UC would allow Forrester to do what he did... I came up with the idea that there was a change of government in the Commonwealth.  Instead of Ian Payne's, and later Erika Lesage's, _Liberal-Democratic Party of Toril_, the Humanoid-backed _Commonwealth Party of Toril_ had been at power during the time Forrester (the Player) was controlling the entire Commonwealth.

When Forrester left, I joined, and began posting a series of newspaper articles explaining how the people of the UC found out about the star-matter bombing of Oerth and demanded that the Domestic Government and the President step down.  Though the Humanoids conceded that the DG step down, they were fully behind Forrester.  

He was their Charles de Gaulle, and could do no wrong in their eyes.  (Man, I _*hate*_ de Gaulle! "Vive le Quebec liberté!" my butt!  )

Thus, my posting of the newspaper articles most likely hatched plots on the part of other players, and they proceeded to destroy Payne's mistake. 

And the rest, they say, is history...

((It was at that time that I stopped playing, as I had the belief that there was a lot more behind the conflict... More precisely the transfer of about seven 11th Level spell capable countries to a certain faction... I guess I should have e-mailed Edena about 2500% more than I did...     ))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (May 30, 2002)

The Technomancy was born out of the initial anarchy caused by the elven and druid attempt to halt the gnomish industrial revolution in Faerun.

  If you look at the maps of the Forgotten Realms, you can get an idea of where the Technomancy (or Technocratic Confederation, as it was also called) was.

  The following nations or areas were founding members of the Technomancy:

  Lantan
  Amn
  Tethyr
  The Vilhon Reach
  Chessenta

  The following nations or areas later joined the Technomancy:

  The Nelanther Isles
  Calimshan
  Unther
  Mulhorand
  Thay

  Later on yet, the following nations or areas joined the Technomancy:

  Nimbral
  The Western Shaar Area
  The Eastern Shaar Area
  The Dragon Coast Area
  The Chondalwood and other woodland nations of the south.
  Luiren
  Var the Golden
  Ulgarth
  Sossel

  - - -

  The nation of Halruaa was devastated by (I seem to remember) the illithid early in the IR.
  Zouron the Archmage took power there afterwards, and subsequently built a confederation of his own.
  This confederation was known as the Magocracy.

  The following nations or areas were in the Magocracy:

  Chult Area
  Talashar 
  Halruaa
  The Lake of Steam Area
  Dambrath

  - - -

  The Humanoid Alliance, created by Forrester, began in the Spine of the World with an alliance of all the humanoids of those mountains and the Frozenfar to the north of them.
  Quickly, the humanoids in the mountains and lowlands of the Savage Frontier (also called The North) joined their northern neighbors in alliance.

  Humanoid emissaries stirred up their brethren in Thar, Vaasa, Damara, Narfell, the Great Glacier, and in all the mountains of those regions.
  The humanoids of these regions assembled into one confederation, then joined their western allies.

  Simultaneously, vast numbers of humanoids in the Underdark were able to throw off the yoke of drow slavery, or slavery to other races, due to the wipeout of those races at the hands of the illithid.

  These humanoids assembled in alliance against their illithid foes, made common cause with their surface brethren, and formed a very formidable army - probably the largest standing army on Toril at that time.

  The rest of the humanoid populace of the Underdark and on the surface received an invitation into the growing alliance they could not refuse.

  Thus, the Humanoid Alliance was created, and it had the largest standing army in the world, at that time.

  The Humanoid Alliance then conquered all of what men call The North, except for Waterdeep and Luruar, with whom a tense truce existed.

  The Humanoid Alliance, further east, overran all of the Cormanthyr region, forced the Dalelands to submit to their authority (except for Shadowdale, which they maintained a tense cease-fire with), and then they received a crucial offer of military alliance from Sembia.
  With Sembia a formal ally of Forrester, and humanoids welcome in all her lands and cities, Cormyr had no choice but to accept the Overlordship of the Humanoids.

  In the west, the Humanoids demanded the Overlordship of all the Western Heartlands, and got it - except for Westgate, Baldur's Gate, and Candlekeep, which joined the Technomancy to protect themselves.
  There was a great deal of fighting (and massacres of elves and elven allies), as the Humanoids made it clear that they were the supreme power northwest of the Sea of Fallen Stars.

  The Humanoid Alliance besieged and destroyed Neverwinter, the elves in the High Forest, the small elven settlements in Cormanthyr, Semberholm, and finally Evereska itself was destroyed (and it's population of elves eaten.)

  Zhentil Keep had joined the Techomancy.
  It's rival, Mulmaster, forged a military alliance with Forrester, and joined the Humanoid Alliance.
  Hillsfar refused to join either Techomancy or Humanoid Alliance - the Humanoids proceeded to assault, conquer, and destroy that city.
  The other cities of the Moonsea then proceeded to all take sides (and all elves in the region were summarily killed, except in Zhentil Keep alone.)

  The Vast was overrun by the Humanoid Alliance, and it's cities (including Raven's Bluff) acknowledged the Overlordship of Forrester.
  The Great Dale and Impiltur capitulated, accepting the generous surrender terms offered by Forrester.

  Thesk then joined the Technomancy, to save itself, but Rashemen would have none of it.
  Rashemem fought a bitter, short war against the Humanoid Alliance, then capitulated.
  It would appear the Humanoid Alliance offered them acceptable surrender terms ... or total annihilation if they refused said terms.

  At this point, only Waterdeep, Luruar, Shadowdale, and Aglarond were still free nations in the north (and they are free nations today, and collectively known as the Nations of the Chosen.)

  - - -

  The Hordelands never joined the Technomancy or the Humanoid Alliance, but they did attack both - only to be driven back out of Faerun with severe losses.
  Zakhara became an early trading partner of the Technomancy, it's nations eager to attain the new knowledge and weapons.
  Zakhara then formally allied with the Technomancy, and would remain it's ally from then on.

  Kara-Tur attempted to remain neutral in the events of the IR, only to be caught in them as a ship is caught in a hurricane.
  The ultimate result of this is that all of the nations of Kara-Tur formed one great nation, called the Eternal Empire, to protect themselves, and they too began intensive technomantic research.

  Maztica never took sides in the IR, but it became a refuge for powers defeated in the conflicts.
  Bran's Druids retreated to Maztica.
  The Faerie of Toril retreated to Maztica (before they retreated from Toril, and never returned - they still have not returned.)
  The elves of Mystara who came to Toril, retreated and hid themselves somewhere in the vast forests of northern Maztica.

  The scro occupied Selune, and established a major trading base there. 
  The elven bases on Selune, and in the Tears of Selune, were destroyed.
  Ultimately, vast numbers of scro, gith, other spelljamming races, and eventually people from Toril would come and colonize Selune.

  The githyanki came in force to Luna, and ultimately conquered a great part of that small world.

  - - -

  The United Commonwealth of Toril was, at it's heart, the old Technomancy, with it's capital in Amn.
  After the war with the illithid ended, the Technomancy began the diplomatic effort to united all the peoples of Realmspace.
  The entire continent of Zakhara joined, seeing peace, prosperity, and power in the new alliance, and also being at ease with the evolved culture and beliefs of their northern neighbors.

  The Magocracy joined after Zouron mysteriously disappeared.
  The mages of the Magocracy saw in this alliance a chance to obtain heights of knowledge and power undreamed of beforehand.
  It is also true that many of the mages joined out of altruism, having been affected by the Ritual of the Church of Toril.

  The NeoIllithid had already joined the Technomancy, and thus, they became members of the new alliance by default.
  The Deep Illithid then joined the Technomancy.
  This astonishing act was the result of the Illithid Evolution, detailed in the IR.

  Practically every other Underdark race then subsequently joined, most of them good aligned races now due to the Ritual of the Church of Toril.

  Then the Humanoid Alliance joined, and because they joined, the Scro joined.
  This brought vast numbers of peoples living in Realmspace into the growing alliance, and more followed quickly, such as the githyanki and other denizens of Luna.

  Maztica joined the growing alliance out of desperation and need, since the war had devastated the continent.

  The other continents of Toril, except for Kara-Tur only, also joined for this reason, or were persuaded to join by adroit diplomacy.

  When the Humanoid Alliance joined the growing alliance, the Elves of Evermeet also joined by default.

  Finally the undersea races joined, persuaded by the adroit diplomacy of Ian Payne.

  It is worth noting that the phaerimm had joined the Technomancy, evolved into a good aligned race, and had volunteered to use their awesomely powerful magic to protect the fledging alliance.
  The Sharn, ancient enemies of the phaerimm, had laid that emnity to rest, and had joined the phaerimm as friends and allies, and had offered their aid and protection to the alliance.
  Both races, infamous for their indepedence and aloftness, had become very social in nature, and both races had agreed to abide as CITIZENS of the new alliance, bound by the laws and honoring the codes of Ian Payne's dream.

  This kind of thing, combined with other developments, such as Larloch joining, and the beholders joining, and the illithid joining, and the general (and massive) change in attitudes, alignment, and temperment, of the peoples of Toril, caused a fair amount of awe among the peoples of Realmspace.
  The other worlds of Realmspace would end up joining the new alliance, in awe and wonder, in hope, in fear (for some), as Ian Payne worked his magic in words on them, bringing them all into the United Commonwealth.

  On Toril, they called it the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  In Realmspace, they called it the United Commonwealth of Realmspace.

  Either way, it ended up absorbing most of the peoples of Realmspace into it's fold.

  Kara-Tur did not join, and maintained it's Eternal Empire.
  The scro did not join, so Selune remained independent (later to become the Republic of Selune), and later the Scro Star League would emerge as the scro and their gith allies adapted technomancy to their ships.

  The Nations of the Chosen (of Mystra) also did not join, and adopted a Switzerland-like neutrality.
  A neutrality carefully honored by the United Commonwealth.
  The people of Realmspace held Mystra in awe and reverence, or at least they held her in awe, and they dared not interfere directly with the Chosen of the Goddess of Magic.
  After all, all their technomancy was partially derived from primordial magic, and whether they held Mystra in awe and reverence, or in fear and loathing, all respected what She was.

  The evil faiths of Faerun were decimated by the war and it's aftermath, and further decimated by the formation of the United Commonwealth.
  As a result, they decided to combine their strength, and work together to survive.
  In this amalagation of faiths, the subsequent power-struggles, and as fate decreed, Shar emerged as the dominant Goddess of the dark faiths, and the other evil dieties became her lessers.
  Thus the Church of Shade was born, and with great amounts of aid incoming from the Demiplane of Shade, it emerged into a strong underground power in Realmspace.

  Ian Payne became a saint in his own lifetime, and after his death, millions mourned his loss and strove to match what they saw as the idealism and loftiness he had represented.
  A monument was built over his tomb, and later a church dedicated to the ideas Ian Payne held dear.
  This church flourished and quickly spread, with the open blessing of the United Commonwealth, until it pervaded all of Realmspace.
  The Church of Mercy was it's name, and it endures to this day.

  During the IR, the faiths of Sune, Sharess, Llirra, Gond, Oghma, and most importantly Selune all merged into one faith.
  This fiercely good faith invoked what people would later call the Ritual of the Church of Toril, and in so doing brought hope and peace to a devastated world, and enlightenment to many races.
  The combined church flourished, and the faiths of many other dieties (all of similar nature to the original five dieties) were absorbed into it.
  The new church espoused an almost Sensate-like approach to life, and wholeheartedly embraced technomancy and all forms of learning.
  The new church espoused a fierce regard for the value of life, and was in general strongly neutral good and chaotic good.
  The new faith became fantastically popular;  the new church became so popular that people simply called it the Church of Toril, and abandoned any lesser names they had thought up.


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 30, 2002)

Very nice 

Add a evry extended summary of the 3rd one to it and we have the IR in a bottle


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 2, 2002)

/me thinks this thread still needs some work!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 3, 2002)

*Strategies of Treason. To Betray a Traitor*

This is a copy of an e-mail I sent to Edena early in round 1 of the IR. Soon after I sent it I was troubled by an unusual feeling of guilt. I decided this plan was too evil to be implemented and that it might cause too great upset. I didn't want to push Mr Draco out of the IR by backstabbing him and I didn't want to pay the price for failure (Which I deemed probable since I assumed Edena would be very hesitant to allow a player of the IR to be completely destroyed. The "come-back" of Melkor and Acererak after the War of Vecna prooved this assumption correct.)
 I soon sent an other e-mail to Edena cancelling this one so none of the events planned here ever took place. It was probably for the best, in the end.
 Nevertheless, for historical interest, this is what could have happened. An evidence both of the deceptiveness of my personal character and the softness of my bleading heart. 



=========================================
Strategies of Treason
To Betray a Traitor

The power in the Dark Union is divided equally, in power points, between me and Mr Draco. Mr Draco has exclusive contol over the legions of Kas and since the legions of Kas have such a high powerlevel I have considerably more power than Mr Draco in the rest of the Union. It can easiest be described like this:

114/2=57. 57-34(Kas)=23. 114-34=80. 80-23=57. My power: 57points outside of the legions of Kas. Mr Draco's power: 34 points in the legions and 23 points outside. This means that I have 57/80=71,3 percent of the power outside of the legions of Kas.

--

The Dark Union of Oerth has two rulers, and that is one too many. The God-Emperor joined with Kas from necessity and to exploit his power, not to gain an equal partner. As soon as Kas appeared in the Dark Union efforts were taken to undermine his influence.

 The operation was undertaken with extreme caution and subtelty. Key officials and officers loyal to Kas were kidnapped, brainwashed and magically compelled and returned with custom made normal seeming memories of their time of abcence. Mostly non-legion people are targeted, but a few in the legions too but only if it is reasonably safe. The brainwashing was/is done at a subconsious level and the patients are unaware that their loyalties have been transferred to the Emperor until they are telepathically triggered. Only a few people are kidnapped each week and they are usually back before thet are missed, so as not to rouse suspicion, but the operation proceeds steadily. If suspicion is roused it's directed against foreign agents in the Dark Union or hostile religions, but not too bluntly. Those who prove to be resistant to the brainwashing and enchantments are put to death. I cannot stress enough the caution this operation is undertaken with. My agents are extremely well shielded against divinations and will rather die and suffer for all eternity than betray their Emperor. Only the most loyal agents are used for this. Extensive testing is used to ascertain if the brainwashing is complete before the subject is released.
 If someone finds out about this trough scrying (like Vecna, since 10th level magics is the only magic that can reasonably penetrate this secret) e-mail them directly. Please, do not post it on the board until I give the sign by saying that I execute the final stage of my secret plan sometime during turn 2.
 When I execute the final stage of the plan orders are given to all my forces. First the assassins murder any and all officials loyal to Kas they can find (according to the encoded lists they are given) and get away with killing, poisoning is a favoured method. At the same time the converted Kasites are telepathically triggered and given their orders to strike against the power of their former leader when the armies move. Six hours later (game time, not real time) orders are given to the armies to seice control over the Union in the name of the Emperor. Followers of Kas are attacked and arrested or killed. They are taken by surprise and should be overpowered quickly. If Kas himself is found, during this final stage, he is subdued, arrested and brainwashed so that he too can serve his true master. Before the armies move to take control of the Union all this is done covertly, suspicion is directed against foreign powers and the Emperor will make a show of investigating the source of the chaos. If necessary a few seemingly important (but actually decoy) officials known to be loyal to the Emperor are also murdered by the assassins to make it seem that Kas is not the only target for the foreign powers.
--

So, what do you think? A devious and evil plan. Is it too evil? Or is it perhaps not sufficiently devious? Is it doomed to failure or a certain success? It's up to you to decide, for you are the one true God . Let me know when Kas' powerlevel is significantly reduced.

===================

Knowing the skill and intelligence that Mr Draco possess, that he proved repeatedly over the cource of the IR, I now have serious doubts that this plan could have worked. What do you, players and lurkers of the IR, think?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 3, 2002)

That's a tough call...
I'd say that Mr Draco propably expected you to betray him at one point or another. I'm not sure if he would expect it that soon, though. Maybe flip a coin to decide if it would have succeeded? 



> I soon sent an other e-mail to Edena cancelling this one so *none* of the events planned here *never* took place.



(Highlights by me)
As it seems that at least the brainwashing took place, maybe the rest of th plan would have succeeded? 
Sorry about that nitpick, but two no's usually make a yes, and it is an interesting error in this case. I certainly don't intend to offend you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 4, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *That's a tough call...
> I'd say that Mr Draco propably expected you to betray him at one point or another. I'm not sure if he would expect it that soon, though. Maybe flip a coin to decide if it would have succeeded?
> 
> 
> ...




It takes a lot more than something like that to offend me. 

I noticed the error after I had edited the post the first time and logged off the internet. I didn't feel it was serious enough to bother correcting at that time. Since it has apparently caused some confusion I've now edited my post again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that there are no hard feelings from your side, Serpenteye.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 5, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I'm glad to hear that there are no hard feelings from your side, Serpenteye.  *




 Don't worry.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 6, 2002)

Hmm, just noticed this...

Well, it had crossed my mind that you would betray me early on.  I had some plans for that situation, but I'm glad they weren't necessary.  As for your plan, one thing to remember is that it would have been very hard to pull off the "reprogrammings" within the Legions because they were quite far away from the main Union territories.  But, it still might have succeded.  I call it a coin toss.

However, the one thing regarding the IR that I've wondered, was what would have happened if the players in the hellfurnaces (Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog) had, instead of getting Kalanyr 10th level magic early, attacked, or built up their power through industrialization, and remained evil (in the case of Kalanyr).  Just a little food for thought, but I think it would have put evil at a definate advantage in the IR, and possibly evil could've taken over, had Melkor remained allied with us.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 6, 2002)

I can answer that one Draco, I had an Evil Plan setup too, it involved wiping out Melkor before he destroyed MY planet. So that wouldn't have gone very well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> However, the one thing regarding the IR that I've wondered, was what would have happened if the players in the hellfurnaces (Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog) had, instead of getting Kalanyr 10th level magic early, attacked, or built up their power through industrialization, and remained evil (in the case of Kalanyr).  Just a little food for thought, but I think it would have put evil at a definate advantage in the IR, and possibly evil could've taken over, had Melkor remained allied with us. *




I agree. They would definately have weakened their Kevellond and Bakluni neighbours and forced them to send less troops against Melkor. Then the shades could have broken trough the Dyvers-front and the west of the Flannaes would have been divided between the forces of evil. Iuz would probably have joined us if it seemed likely that we would win, otherwise he would have been in serious danger of being wiped out. The remaining forces of good on Oerth would then have been very hard pressed to defend themselves against us. Unless, of cource, Forrester would have intervened. It would have been an interesting situation.

_

Mr Draco: I'm glad that the knowledge of my plans have not upset you. I still appreciate our past cooperation and one of the reasons I decided not to betray you was how well we worked together.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2002)

Hmm I think I'll just type up my bit =] Said I would and got nothin else to do =]


----------

